# XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Oktober 2010)

*XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]


----------



## KeiteH (28. Oktober 2010)

*XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*

alles schön und gut, aber:
_"... in der sehr anspruchsvollen Benchmark-Szene von Anno 1404 *spielbare 20 Bilder pro Sekunde*"_ 

FAIL!


----------



## PCGH_Marco (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*



KeiteH schrieb:


> alles schön und gut, aber:
> _"... in der sehr anspruchsvollen Benchmark-Szene von Anno 1404 *spielbare 20 Bilder pro Sekunde*"_
> 
> FAIL!



Würde ich nicht sagen:
FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) - Update - benchmark - Seite 2

_Unsere neue (!) Benchmark-Sequenz zeigt eine voll ausgebaute Stadt mit  mehr als *100.000 eigenen Map-Einwohnern* und verlangt in erster Linie  nach Prozessor-Leistung._


----------



## El Sativa (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*



KeiteH schrieb:


> alles schön und gut, aber:
> _"... in der sehr anspruchsvollen Benchmark-Szene von Anno 1404 *spielbare 20 Bilder pro Sekunde*"_
> 
> FAIL!


finde ich auch eher schwach die leistung. 
wozu sollte man sich ein lappi kaufen, der von der bezeichnung der bauteile her, einen guten mittelklasserechner sugestiert, aber durch die tatsache, das in diesen geräten eh nur beschnittene grakas zum einsatz kommen, nichtmal die leistung hat, um aktuelle spiele in der nativen auflösung fahren zu können.
man wäre besser dran, sich nen 600€ lappi zu kaufen und den rest in eine konsole zu investieren. 
wer mit nem lappi wirklich zocken möchte, und ich meine damit nicht nfs underground oder sonstige alte games, sondern games wie gothic4, gta4 oder auch crysis, sollte sich dann ein wirklich fettes teil mit gtx480m kaufen. was bei den preisen von solchen gamebremsen aber recht sinnfrei sein sollte.


----------



## Lan_Party (3. November 2010)

*AW: XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*

Einen Lappi mit einer GTX480 2048MB bekommt man ab 1600€ aber da hat man auch nur 2 GB RAM und 250 GB Festplatte aber einen I5. Denn Lappi kann man sogar noch Konfigurieren! Da kann man bis zu 8GB und einen I7 einstecken. Mehr Infos per PN. Für 1300€ bekommt man besseres. Da stelle ich mir lieber einen PC zsm.


----------



## ashura hades (3. November 2010)

*AW: XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*

Hm..  leistungstechnisch sicher ordentlich bei anständigem Preis, aber definitiv Abzüge in der B-Note wegen dem 'I'm a black brick'-Design


----------



## Tranceport (3. November 2010)

*AW: XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*

Über die Annoszene kann man sicher streiten, aber 


> Crysis (*1.024 x 768, kein AA/AF*) 35 Bilder pro Sekunde


Braucht Crysis bei solchen unterirdischen Settings wirklich immer noch soviel Power?


----------



## reaver48 (3. November 2010)

*AW: XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*

Sagt mal kann es sein, dass es sich bei der Hardwareausstattung dieses NB´s am Mittwoch, den 27.10.10 (als diese "News" das erste mal geschaltet wurde) noch um

einen Core i7 740QM anstatt eines i5 , 
ein Glare Display anstatt eines non-Glare und
einen Bluray Brenner anstatt eines DVD-Brenners 

handelte und dass es bei besserer Hardware ohne Windows auch noch nur 1204€ gekostet hat, anstatt der hier ausgeschriebenen 1299? Hab´s nämlich genau so hier stehen. (nachdem ich´s mir am Mittwoch nach ein paar Stunden überlegen geschnappt hab) 

Okay, die Sache mit dem 9-Zellen Akku stand zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht da allerdings frage ich mich gerade, wo die 9 Zellen wohl Platz finden, sollte der 9 Zeller grösser sein als die 6 Zellen Version, da der Akku bei diesem Notebook am vorderen Ende eingebaut ist und nicht hinten wie bei den meisten Schleppie´s. Stelle mir den Anblick relativ komisch vor, wenn das Notebook vorn höher ist als hinten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. November 2010)

*AW: XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*



Tranceport schrieb:


> Braucht Crysis bei solchen unterirdischen Settings wirklich immer noch soviel Power?



Ja, es handelt sich um die Eis-Szenen, die viel Rechenkraft erfordern. Eine GTX 460M ist eben nur etwas schneller als eine GTS 450 (Desktop).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## TomTomGo1984 (6. November 2010)

*AW: XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*



reaver48 schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann es sein, dass es sich bei der Hardwareausstattung dieses NB´s am Mittwoch, den 27.10.10 (als diese "News" das erste mal geschaltet wurde) noch um
> 
> einen Core i7 740QM anstatt eines i5 ,
> ein Glare Display anstatt eines non-Glare und
> ...



hehe, da kannst du dir nur gratulieren, hast offenbar den richtigen zeitpunkt erwischt.
aber ich vermute dein modell ist schon wieder eol *gg*

der höhere preis kann sich zb durch das "bessere" display ergeben, denn die non-glare durchlaufen einen fertigungsschritt mehr und sind daher ein wenig teurer...
wenn anstelle zb einer realtek eine intel wlan karte im gerät steckt kommen auch wieder ein paar euronen zusammen.

oder du hast einfach nur ein kuckucksei erwischt, kommt nämlich bei uns auch ab und zu vor dass bessere hardware verbaut werden muss weil billigere nicht lieferbar ist.

edit:
*hier kann man sich alle konfigurationsmöglichkeiten ansehen:*
http://www.clevo.com.tw/en/products/prodinfo_2.asp?productid=235


----------



## fox40phil (16. November 2010)

*AW: XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*

die Gewichtsangabe fehlt  
ansonsten würde ich mich über fähige Netbooks freuen  und Varianten mit AMD CPU + GPU


----------



## ThePlayer (16. November 2010)

*AW: XMG PCGH-GTX460M-Notebook jetzt für 1.299 Euro erhältlich [Anzeige]*

Ob das so ein guter Schritt war, wenn man bedenkt was die User von One halten. Sehr gewagt.


----------

